# Delaware county



## delawareshroomer (Apr 20, 2013)

Afternoon all, I have been out a few times in Delaware county, everything looks good yet still striking out. Has anyone had any good finds in this county? I am not asking for locations yet just want to get a feel for the area.


----------



## findem14 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have been looking for 2 weeks around Marysville/Delaware. Normally do pretty good, but I haven't found the first one. They are up for sure. "Go To" spots just aren't happening this year I guess for me.


----------



## kelleybell (Apr 30, 2014)

I hunted Southern Delaware County today. Did not find any morels, but saw all sorts of fresh fungi, fiddle heads and a few ramps. Lots of may apples about to bloom too. -Any day now, they should be up.


----------



## ck (Apr 26, 2014)

Found 10 Saturday, 6 Sunday and 14 yesterday in same spot in N, Delaware Co. Small to medium size all on South facing slope. There out.


----------



## portertownship (May 3, 2014)

Found a half dozen blacks Wed. Some just coming up. One yellow yesterday. They are just getting started in Delaware Co.


----------



## thatguy85 (May 4, 2014)

Found about 20 today in our spot just north of delaware. They were too small to pick just yet, only about an inch tall. Going back in a few days to grab them


----------



## fungiorfoe (May 5, 2014)

Found 9 small/ medium size, and 3 large grays south of delaware today, Also found 18 small/medium grays in northern morrow county.


----------

